# Old switch



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Not as cool as your but one I have never seen before and just came across.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nick.pei said:


> Not as cool as your but one I have never seen before and just came across.


Very common in the 50s. MUTAC switch. very quiet.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bigredc222 said:


> I bought an old scroll saw last week that was using this switch to turn it on and off.
> 
> I've never seen one like it. I love how they can be completely dissembled.
> It was real dirty inside so I cleaned it up.
> ...


These switches are still available. Brown or Ivory,and even White.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If I ever learn how to post a picture on here I'll show the 1913 snap switch I took out the other night.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I really like the old silent mercury switches, myself. I remember cracking those open as a kid and playing with the mercury beads.

My childhood home is probably a Superfund site right now...

-John


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If I ever learn how to post a picture on here I'll show the 1913 snap switch I took out the other night.



It's easy once you get signed into Photobucket.
I'll walk you through it if you want. 
There are other sites besides Photobucket that will work, but that's the one I use.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> These switches are still available. Brown or Ivory,and even White.


We call 'em _barn switches_.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> We call 'em _barn switches_.


 Yeah! I always called them barn switches too. There are also receptacles, Light outlets, pendant light outlets ( for pigtails ), and j boxes. Basically all the same style. They really are only surface mount items.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

very cool thanks or posting


----------

